# Childcare costs in HK



## sjoh (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi all,

My husband and I are planning to move to HK in 2014 for a few years. At some stage we are planning to start a family. I was wondering how much we could expect to pay for childcare (not a full-time helper)? Either part time at our home or at a childcare centre? 

Thanks!!!!!


----------

